

Show HN: Free and Open Source book to teach Firefox OS app development - soapdog

Hey Friends,<p>I always considered doing a show HN about this but never took the jump but since we&#x27;re in the Show HN carnival I decided to share it.<p>I wrote a free and open source quick guide to teach Firefox OS application development. With this ebook you go from zero to a little application in the Firefox Marketplace.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;quickguidefirefoxosdevelopment&#x2F;<p>I created this to give away at hackathons and hack days because the Mozilla docs were spread all over the developer hub, mdn and the wiki so it was hard for new developers to find what they needed.<p>The guide has been quite successful and has about 8.000 readers right now counting the Portuguese and English versions. I am currently finishing a new book that is focused on teaching game development for Firefox OS, this will also be free and open source. There is a hotsite at leanpub about it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;buildinggamesforfirefoxos&#x2F; you can register to receive the updates about the release.<p>For those that would like what other books related to this new platform are available on the web I created a site devoted to Firefox OS books at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;firefoxosbooks.org<p>We at the Mozilla Community believe that the Web is an important public resource that should be protected and evolved. Firefox OS is a step in bringing the powers and freedoms of the Web to the mobile ecosystem. It has a huge potential and I could go for hours about why it matters. I hope this book will help people curious about developing for the platform.<p>Cheers
======
brickmort
Excellent! I'll definitely check this out. Thanks for sharing.

